# Calcium powder while soaking?



## Glasswalker (Apr 25, 2012)

I saw this mentioned a couple times on here, putting a couple tablespoons of the calcium powder in their soaking water in lieu of dusting their food. Does anyone actually do this?


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 25, 2012)

I tried it a long while back, but it sank and I couldn't see that Joe was getting any.


----------



## wellington (Apr 25, 2012)

I would think it would work, as they can absorb through parts of their body. So even if they don't drink the water, I would think they would be absorbing it. I'd like to know what others think on this subject too.


----------



## Baoh (Apr 25, 2012)

If it is calcium carbonate, solubility in water will be poor (insoluble under normal conditions). The ions need an acid (such as in the gastric environment) for liberation. Unless you create a longstanding suspension or the tortoise scrapes sediment off of the bottom of its water container, it will not be gaining an appreciable amount. There are other calcium salts with differing properties due to differing counterions, but calcium carbonate is the most common in nutritional supplements.

If you could increase the turbulence in the water as the animal was drinking, you could resuspend particles that could then be accidentally drawn up by the tortoise with its drinking water. This may spook the tortoise, depending uon the individual, though.


----------



## Glasswalker (Apr 25, 2012)

That's what I did when i saw it starting to settle. Domino didn't seem to mind, but after all that work it's easier to just put some in his food. Now here's where I'm getting mixed advice: Some say give him calcium everyday, while others say twice a week or so. It has D3 in it, so I didnt want to overdo it. This is only the second time I gave him any calcium in the almost-week that I've had him. Should I step it up to everyday?


----------



## Zamric (Apr 25, 2012)

Toss a cuttle bone in his enclosure. He will nibble that whenever he thinks he needs the Calcium AND sprinkle on his food 1-2 a week. any unused calcium will pass thru his system. 

DON"T FORGET ABOUT NATURAL UV RAYS!!! without which the Calcium will do no good at all!


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree with Baoh here.

I think sprinkling a little bit on the food is a much more effective delivery method.

Too much calcium can cause problems with the absorption of other minerals and trace elements. For most situations I recommend an appropriate amount, two or three times a week.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> I agree with Baoh here.
> 
> I think sprinkling a little bit on the food is a much more effective delivery method.
> 
> Too much calcium can cause problems with the absorption of other minerals and trace elements. For most situations I recommend an appropriate amount, two or three times a week.



OH... thanks Tom.... I thought Calcium was one of the minerals that is used or passed thru.... I had no Idea it could cause other problems.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2012)

Zamric said:


> .... I thought Calcium was one of the minerals that is used or passed thru....



I do believe that is also true in a well hydrated tortoise. But when they get too much of it too many days, it can start to cause other imbalances. I lump it under the "everything in moderation" heading...


----------



## Glasswalker (Apr 25, 2012)

OK, twice a week it is. As for natural UV rays, that would involve taking him outside. I have an apartment in the city, so I'd have to take him to a park to let him graze, and needless to say I'm a little uneasy about that since he's smaller than my palm.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 25, 2012)

is there a window you can set him next to while open? If not, make sure your using a GOOD MVB to maintain a proper UV exposure. The calcium will only work in conjuction with UV rays


----------



## Glasswalker (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes I have a good MVB bulb, the kind that cost me 70 bucks. That should work in lieu of sunlight until he's bigger.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 25, 2012)

The expencive one.... YEP! that's it!


----------



## Baoh (Apr 25, 2012)

Glasswalker said:


> That's what I did when i saw it starting to settle. Domino didn't seem to mind, but after all that work it's easier to just put some in his food. Now here's where I'm getting mixed advice: Some say give him calcium everyday, while others say twice a week or so. It has D3 in it, so I didnt want to overdo it. This is only the second time I gave him any calcium in the almost-week that I've had him. Should I step it up to everyday?



People succeed with both practices, but I would not try to overdo it. I use a mixed mineral supplement, but not everyday. I do, however, make sure that I fortify the vegetation growth that my tortoises feed from. That way they get decent amounts from their food. It depends on how much you are adding, too. A light sprinkling could be fine as an everyday thing. A heavy coating daily is probably unnecessary.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2012)

Baoh said:


> I do, however, make sure that I fortify the vegetation growth that my tortoises feed from. That way they get decent amounts from their food.



May I formally request a thread on this? I've considered this, but don't know much about gardening or the particulars. What exactly is used, how often, in what quantities and does it really get assimilated into the plant tissues and increase the calcium to phosphorus ratios, or just the calcium levels...? So many questions. I think many people would find this helpful.

Glasswalker, sorry for the semi-off topic request on your thread.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 25, 2012)

I've never ever fortified a growing weed in Joe's long life... He has cuttlebone and has a mineral supplement on food when he's being kept indoors. Usually he's outside and the garden is his diet.


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fortifying plants is a pretty common practice, even for human foods, and basically just means adding lime or other calcium sources to the soil. You can add seaweed as well for iron and other minerals.

I also would not count on them absorbing much mineral through the skin- as Boah said, it is not dissolving in the water, and even we, with our MUCH more permeable skin, do not really absorb many nutrients through the skin beyond the layer of skin itself. The tissues of the cloaca are somewhat permeable to water, but I have not seen anything that suggests much else makes it through.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Apr 28, 2012)

I noticed, today, that they sale a liquid Calcium that you add to the water. Didn't sound too feasible to me, unless your torts actually drink the water. The only time I see my RT's drinking, is when they are having their soak.


----------

